# Kayos is 13!



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She made it!!!!!! She made it!!!!!!! 

Despite having cancer for the last 5 months, she is still with us and going strong. The vet said she might make it a few weeks. The was last September. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY3FMFFut2c

Paws crossed for 13.5 for my heart dog.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Amazing, she's a fighter


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

At that age, every moment counts, and a worthy celebration. Yay for Kayos.
Does she have that 'knows everything, understands all' wise-old dog look? I love that in smart old dogs.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

:birthday:

Way to go Kayos!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:cake: Happy 13th birthday Kayos! Hope you get a special treat and have a great day!


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great time and get to celebrate many more!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Its a special time Happy Birthday Kayos-enjoy your day!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Love the vid. Happy Birthday, sweetheart!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Thirteen Kayos.You look wonderful. You are a brave and valient fighter and so is your family. Enjoy pretty girl.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> She made it!!!!!! She made it!!!!!!!
> 
> Despite having cancer for the last 5 months, she is still with us and going strong. The vet said she might make it a few weeks. The was last September.
> 
> ...


She is beautiful!!!!!!!

Happy Birthday, Kayos 


(Love her pearl collar!!)


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Happy 13!!!!!! So love the seniors!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

MamaofLEO I get those collars from Classy Critters Collars. She is out of Minnesota. All of my dogs have about 3 or 4 of them. They are a paracord with beads and very strong.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Wooo Hooo! Happy Birthday Kayos!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Yay Kayos!! Happy *13th* Birthday beautiful girl!! Now go collect on all the spoiling you have coming your way!!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

I am very happy for you and Kayos!


----------

